# Staustufen nachträglich einbauen (Bachlauf)



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo allerseits!    

Ich habe einen Bachlauf zu meinem Teich gebaut und mich vorher 
auch, natürlich u.a. hier im Forum, informiert. (anscheinend nicht
ausreichend   )

Er läuft über 3 Staustufen in den Teich.
Die Staustufen habe ich aber zu wenig entegen der Bachlaufrichtung
geneigt, so dass sie fast nach abstellen der Pumpe leer laufen.

Was kann ich nachträglich noch tun:
1. Folie noch senkrecht einbringen?
2. eine "Zementstaumauer" bauen?
3. .... ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo .....,

könntest Du mal ein Foto einstellen, das fördert unsere geistige Kreativität.

Ich habs bei mir übrigens so gemacht, dass ich (entgegen aller Vorurteile  :twisted: ) die Pumpe durchgängig laufen lasse. Bei mir läuft zwar das Wasser nur im aller obersten Bereich ab, aber da bei mir viel Wasser im Bachlauf ist, schwankt mir der Wasserspielgel im Teich zu stark und zudem leben grad im oberen Teil so viele Bachflohkrebse, die möchte ich ja auch nicht killen. (Soll jetzt heißen: Wäre es u.U. nicht die (kosten-)günstigere Möglichkeit, den Bachlauf einfach durchlaufen zu lassen? Kannst ja mal ausrechnen, was der Strom kostet und was das Material kostet, was Du einbauen müßtest. Kleine Mäuerchen würden vermutlich funktionieren - nur sollte man da unbedingt mal Fotis sehen ;-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

hi Susanne

hier mal was für die "geistige Kreativität".


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo ok1969

ich würde Folie einkleben und dann mit den Steinen abstützen und verstecken.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Ha wenn des so isch - würde der Schwabe jetzt sagen:

Da ist es ja gaanz einfach:

Kiesel raus, Folie über den Teich klappen und unter der Folie einfach Material legen, an den Stellen, wo Du es jetzt schon über der Folie versucht hast. Da der Bachlauf sehr jung ist und soweit man sieht nur eine Pflanze drin ist, müßte der Aufwand sich durchaus lohnen.

Ich würde Dir auch ganz dringend raten, die Kiesel zu irgend etwas anderem zu nehmen und statt dessen Sand einzufüllen, das sieht a) natürlicher aus, aber vor allem hilft es b) den Bakterien, sich besser anzusiedeln. Dann haste so ein bißchen was wie einen Filter gleich integriert. 

Mit den Pflanzen im Bachlauf kannst Du ruhig mutiger sein. Bei mir wächst ganz gut die Wasserlilie, die scheint die Strömung abzukönnen und ideal ist auch die __ Bachbunge.

Jetzt muß ich mich aber zügeln, bei solchen Fotos sprudele ich ja nur noch so vor Ideen (ich denke da an eine dünnen Steinplatte als Übergang zum Teich, an diverse flachwünchsige Pflanzen für das Beet neben dem Teich (zur Überdeckung des Teichwulstes) ....) bin aber schon ruhig ;-)

Aber nochmal zum Bachlauf: Wenn Du die Folie nochmal wegmachst, um drunter die Staubegrenzungen zu machen, dann versuch doch, die Folienränder senkrecht nach oben zu machen an der Seite und von außen durch Erde zu stützen. Von innen kannst du sie immer noch  mit Deinen Kieseln stützen - auf den Sand gelegt, müßte das auch gut halten und ist vielleicht hübscher, wie die nackte Folie - tut der ja auch net gut!

Das sieht nächstes Jahr, wenn alles grün ist, sicher total schön aus, dazu braucht man net viel Fantasie - das sieht man ja schon jetzt!

Sodele - Roman beendet - viel Erfolg!


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

wie breit ist denn dein Bachlauf ? 

Gruß
Sauserl


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich widerspreche meinen Vorschreibern ja nur ungern, aber ich glaube, dass es für Dich nicht ganz so einfach ist, größere Staustufen in den Bachlauf einzubringen.

Wenn ich es auf den Bildern richtig sehe, ist die Wasserkante im Bachlauf an manchen Stellen bereits fast so hoch, wie die Folienkante. Wenn Du jetzt dort noch Wasser aufstaust, läuft es über!

Du mußt also auf jeden Fall die Bachränder höher ziehen, um Staustufen einbauen zu können.

Ist zwar immer etwas blöd, wenn man schon fertig ist, aber ich würde an Deiner Stelle den Bachlauf komplett neu anlegen. Du wirst dann zwar wahrscheinlich die Folie neu kaufen müssen, das wars dann aber schon.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Hi!
Vielen Herzlichen Dank für Eure schnellen Antworten.

@Harald
Die Perspektive täuscht. Der Rand ist hoch genug.
Ich habe nur vorläufig den Kies am Rand teilweise hochgezogen, da 
mir noch ein entsprechender Sichtschutz fehlt.

@Sauserl
Die Breite beträgt ca. 20-30 cm.

@Susanne
Dir danke ich ganz besonders für Deine ausführliche Darstellung und
Deine Tipps.
Wird der Sand nicht weggeschwemmt?
Ich werde erst den einfachen Weg gehen und versuchen an den 
entsprechenden Stellen zu unterfüttern.


Ich habe noch das Problem, dass der Erdballen um die noch einzige
Pflanze im Bachlauf stark das Wasser eintrübt.
Was kann ich tun?

Gruss ok1969


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo OK,

wasch die Erde um die Pfanze ab und setze sie direkt in den Bachlaufsand/Substrat. Ich habe das bei so ziemlich allen Pflanzen gemacht, sie gedeihen trotzdem prächtig.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Hi Harald

Danke für die Info!

Gruss
ok1969


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Hi O.

ich würde mir nicht die Mühe machen und eine halbe Lösung anstreben. Laß es lieber so wie es ist und mach das größere erst, wenn du mal ca. 3 Stunden Zeit hast. Dann räumste die Erde etwas weg, machst die Folie weg, nimmst die Erde und formst unter der Folie Deine Staubecken (mit Wasserwaage   ) und machst die Folie wieder drauf. Die Ränder hochstellen - nicht umbiegen. Dann würde ich Dir raten, ein Vlies drüberzu legen. www.teichbedarf24.de hat graues Vlies, das habe ich bei mir über die Folie gelegt und an den Seiten mit eingeklemmt. Dann Sand drauf. Jeweils an den Enden der Staustufen - also bevor es zur nächsten Stufe geht, würde ich auch ein paar Steine arrangieren, hat den Vorteil, dass man die Wasserbewergung besser sieht und der Sand nicht weggespült wird. Wird er übrigens sowieso nicht ganz, da Du ja nicht Sandberge aufhäufen sollst. Vorteil vom Sand wäre auch, dass die Resterde der Pflanze (und es werden ja hoffentlich noch mehr Pflanzen) nicht das Wasser trübt - also bei mir zumindestens nicht - wobei ich auch sagen muß, dass es bei mir flacher ist (und viel größer ;-))

Hab Dir mal ein Bild von der Quelle rangehängt. Hier habe ich auch mit Vlies über Folie gearbeitet, wenn auch ursprünglich aus anderen Gründen -aber ideal ist es für die Stellen, an denen die Wasserströmung eher den Sand mitnimmt, a weil der Sand besser haftet und b weil man es nicht sieht, weil das Vlies auch grau ist ;-) Sand solltest Du auch nur so hoch aufschütten an den Hauptstellen, dass er noch von Wasser bedeckt ist, wenn Du die Pumpe abstellst - damit die Bakterien überleben und weiter ihren Job tun können. Klar an den Rändern und an den Staustufenübergängen kanns auch drüber liegen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Hi Susanne
Ich wer Deinen Ratschlag wohl befolgen und am nächsten WE, wenn das Wetter es hergibt, die Folie noch mal wegnehmen.

Ich werde dann berichten was daraus geworden ist.

Soweit erstmal "Thank you very mutch!"

Gruss ok1969

*isttotalneidischaufsusannesteich*


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Hi O.,

brauchst net neidisch sein - so wies aussieht, hast Du ja noch ein bißchen Wiese übrig und jetzt übste mal schön mit dem kleinen Teich und dem Bachlauf und in zwei Jahren machste den restlichen Garten zum Teich ;-)

Viel Erfolg fürs Wochenende - bin gespannt auf die neuen Bilder!

Noch ein Hinweis: Vielleicht solltest Du die Enden der Staustufen net nur mit loser Erde machen - vielleicht hast ja noch ein paar Terassenfliesen-Abschnitte übrig oder sonstwas ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Dem Vorschlag von Susanne kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Allerdings wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass die Sache sehr stabil ist und in Waage bleibt, wenn Du nur Erdreich anhäufst und verdichtest (oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden ?). Wenn Du es hinbekommst, solltest Du ein paar Eimer Sand nehmen, im Volumen 5 : 1 bis 7 : 1 Zement dazugeben, wenn möglich ein paar Wegeplatten, die sich ganz einfach in Waage ausrichten lassen. Etwa so oder so ähnlich:
****

Das Bachbett musst Du ja nicht ausformen, nur die Staustufen fixieren. Dauert auch nicht länger als 3 Stunden und verdaut es schon mal, wenn ein Depp (wie bei uns) meint, auf die Staustufe treten zu müssen (hat nur nasse Füsse bekommen   ). Dann wieder die Folie drüber.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

@ Stefan

ok, das hört sich vernünftig an.
Muss dann zwar etwas mehr Material besorgen;
ist aber bestimmt stabiler.

Danke!

Gruss
ok1969


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

moin moin

gerade eben ist erst das graue vlies für den bachlauf gekommen.
also heute abend geht es weiter und das wetter spielt auch mit
 8)      :augenauf:    :mrgreen:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2004)

Hi!

Ich brauche nochmal eure Hilfe.
Die Staustufen habe ich nur nochmal unterfüttert. (bin leider
etwas bequem gewesen...)
Bevor ich  das Vlies auf die Folie gelegt hatte, blieb das Wasser 
im Bachlauf stehen; nachdem ich es reingelegt hatte war der Bachlauf
über Nacht leer??
Das Flies habe ich durchgängig von Anfang bis Ende gelegt und auch über
den Bachlaufrand hinaus. Soweit ich erkennen kann (ist leider schon
mit Steinen ausgepflastert bleibt das Vlies zum oberen Rand des Laufes
trocken. 
Kann es sein, dass das Wasser aus dem Bachlauf durch das Vlies bis nach unten in den Teich gesaugt wird?  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2004)

ups...
war eben gar nicht eingeloggt!
Pardon!


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2004)

hi O
Also erst nimmt das Flies sehr viel Wasser auf bis es durchtränkt ist,und dann must du unbedingt schauen das das Flies nicht mit der Erde ausserhalb in Kontakt kommt,es saugt dann deinen Teich langsam aber sicher leeeer.    ist super wenn du __ Moos setzen möchtest.
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2004)

hi markus

vielen dank.
ich war mir nicht sicher woran es liegen könnte.
werde das vlies mal kürzen.
dann ist es wohl auch besser es von stufe zu stufe separat zu verlegen,
ODER?


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

Hi O.

das Vlies darf nicht bis in den Teich hängen, sonst könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass das Wasser durch den Docht, den das Vlies ja darstellt, in den Teich gezogen wird. Für den Übergang solltest Du lieber mit Steinen o.ä. arbeiten. Raten kann ich Dir da nicht, da bei mir wie schon gesagt die Pumpe durchläuft (bis auf den Winter), könnte mir aber vorstellen, da es bei Dir auch recht steil ist, dass es besser ist, wenn Du die Becken seperat auskleideset und die Übergänge mit Steinen gestaltest - und logisch - seitlich darf das Vlies natürlich nicht mit dem Erdreich in Verbindung kommen - wie Ufermatte etc. ja auch nicht!

Haste schon Fotos gemacht?


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2004)

Hi

So, ich habe das Vlies am Ufer gekürzt und auf den Staustufen getrennt.
Nun bleibt das Wasser in den Stufen.   

Ein bisschen Feinarbeit ist noch zu tun, siehe erste Stufe.

@ Susanne

Am Ende des Bachlaufes habe ich, auf deinen Rat hin, eine Platte eingebaut. Es gefällt mir sehr gut. Danke! dea: 

Habt ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Liebe Grüße aus Bad Lippspringe
ok1969


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2004)

Hi O.

das sieht doch schonmal so auf die Nähe betrachtet viel viel besser aus. Wenn es grad mal net regnet - kannst Du dann noch ein Foto machen von der Perspektive, wie das erste - dann können wir ein Vorher-Nachher Vergleich anschauen - da sieht man es sicher am deutlichsten!

Aber die Hauptsache ist ja, dass es Dir gefällt und dass es so funktioniert, wie Du es möchtest.

Hast Du eigentlich Sand reingemacht in die Stufen?


----------

